# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  1 Woche Urlaub aber wo?

## tomtom1986

Hi ich hab ende Juli 1 Woche Urlaub und weis noch nicht so ganz wo hin. Möchte auf jeden fall zu nen Bikepark mit Abwechslung. Wäre auch ganz nett wenn ein paar einfache Singletrails in der nähe wären für die Kondition also auch was zum Rauffahren (bis 800hm). Dachte da vor allem an die Schweiz aber weiß nicht ganz wo es da den besten Bikepark gibt (vermutlich Champery). Und weil es im Hochsommer ist wäre mir etwas im Norden natürlich lieber. Also Tschechien, Slowakei, Polen, Niederlande und Belgien. Hoffe ihr habt ein paar nette Tips für mich

----------


## klamsi

PdS wäre zu empfehlen! Als Hauptquartier bietet sich Morzine an.

----------


## tomtom1986

Hab mir das jetzt noch mal angesehen und bin auch der Meinung das PdS eine gute wahl wäre. Hat zufällig jemand nen guten Tipp für ne sehr sehr billige Unterkunft oder nen brauchbaren Campingplatz?

----------


## **tunefish**

werde anfang juli nach PdS fahren... ich denk aber es wird fast zu knapp werden mit einer woche :P hab mal nach unterkünften geschaut, aber unter 50Franken pro nacht is nix zu bekommen. deswegen werden wir mitm wohnwagen auf nen campingplatz gehn.

----------


## tomtom1986

Kennt jemand in PdS auch schöne Endurotouren oder Hochwege oder ist dort alles auf FR und DH ausgelegt. Weiß nicht ob ich nur mit meinem DH Bike anreisen soll oder mir das AM auch mitnehmen soll.*

Gibts Online auch ne Karte wo die Strecken eingezeichnet sind mit Schwierigkeitsgrad?
bzw. gibts zu der Karte ne Legende oder so?
www.portesdusoleil.com/images...2012_v5_hd.pdf
Sind die eingezeichneten Strecken alle für Biker?

----------

